# Dealing with a dealer question 2 - Things not working



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

The gas on the passenger seat only raises about 6" whereas it should raised over 18". We can move it manually but its a real pain.
The drivers seat goes all the way up.

Is this something that should be covered by the warranty.

Just picked the vehicle up today btw.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

Is the van new or used? I wouls say definitely yes if new, and have no idea if a used van.

Russell


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Does not matter whether its new or used, if it is meant to work in a certain way, then it should!

Not sure what you mean by gas though!

Peter


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Have you turned your gas on at the cylinder?










:wink:


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Our passenger seat whilst it turned did not raise uo at all and was designed that way - was always slightly annoying


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

What do you mean by Gas. 18" seems a lot of change in height.
Steles


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The captains seats appear to be hydraulically operated with gas hydrualics and bowdon cable controls on my Flair. It has never worked properly on the passenger seat although the drivers seat does operate as it shold

I have had it four years

My solution now after differential diagnoses is to sequentially remove the seat and base and leave with one dealer for 2 months and if they cannot do then with the new one and if they cannot then off to Polch

The 18 inch raise is because the N&B has a step dowwn to the cab floor so ordinary seat level is habitation floor level plus six inches approx

So when you turn the seats around to form part of the living accomodation the rise needs to be huge to allow for comfortable sitting


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi

Our drivers seat in the Flair has always been a bit harder to raise than the passenger one. It took me ages to get the knack of pulling the lever and twisting and lifting at the same time but there is no gas involved only cables.

John


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

and the bouncing up and down is of the seats is 

just springs

some form of gas hydraulics

john


----------

